# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Moore Lifechurch

## damonsmuz

Looks like Lifechurch is looking at trying to rezone property just south of the shopping center just south of S 19TH ST on the west side of I-35 to build a 40,000 sq ft center.

----------


## jbkrems

Do you have any proof of this ?

----------


## Bimmerdude

I think we have too many churches in the local area.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

Here we go with the inevitable lifechurch black hole thread...

----------


## damonsmuz

Here is the link, Moore Monthly TV reported it... click to the 55 sec mark on the video  http://www.mooremonthly.com/index.php?mmtv&show_id=1

----------


## kevinpate

> I think we have too many churches in the local area.


There's always room for one more.

----------


## BBatesokc

How can you have "too many churches" in a community? I'm not even religious and I find that absurd.

Good for LifeChurch (or any other church that wants to build)!

----------


## Easy180

We already have too many nail salons, fast food and payday loan companies...More churches doesn't bother me in the least unless they drop by my house all the time

----------


## kevinpate

I imagine most folks would be surprised at the number of actual 'churches'.  Not all have large numbers, or even hold any property.  Some are simply volunteer driven, meeting in a living room or a spare room at a business, with the members quietly going about their lives striving to be good examples of the teachings they follow.

----------


## UncleCyrus

> I think we have too many churches in the local area.


I think we have too many Subway franchises, but they aren't going away just because I don't like it.

----------


## venture

Eh let them build if they want. Just get rid of the stupid non-profit/tax exempt status they all seem to get regardless of how many millions they bring in.

Though I would prefer to see them go into existing space to revitalize before building yet another "big box store" building. Of course it would be nice if churches went back to building facilities with some unique architectural aspects. I guess I'm a bit of a traditionalist in that sense.

----------


## flintysooner

At the City of Moore City Council meeting (on YouTube) on August 6, 2012 they asked for a lot split.  Basically as I understand it the land they are purchasing is due east of the Vanguard office building and extends east to the Little River channel west of the strip center.  The lot split is requested solely for the purpose of meeting ABEL Commission requirements so as not to impact the businesses in the strip center.  

And, apparently there is a deed restriction, that can be waived against churches.  But they feel they need the lot split in order to obtain the necessary land owner votes to waive the deed restriction.  

The Mayor and others on the council were concerned with using the site as a church instead of commercial, retail use.  The Mayor even mentioned the property tax issue and possible loss of sales tax from future retail establishments.

LifeChurch representatives countered that with the argument that their members and visitors will spend a lot of money in the area which will benefit the City of Moore and local retailers.  And they stated their desire to be a good member of the community and discussed the number of members and visitors from the area now served at other locations.

The Council subsequently tabled the measure until the next meeting in order for more individual research on the part of council members.

----------


## Martin

the lifechurch at i-240 and walker hasn't really done anything for economic development at that intersection... so i wonder if the positive impact is a little overstated. -M

----------


## flintysooner

> the lifechurch at i-240 and walker hasn't really done anything for economic development at that intersection... so i wonder if the positive impact is a little overstated. -M


They had a letter from Carino's they presented to the Council but it was more about how many people were there over a weekend as I recall.  So it wasn't about economic development of other sites but more about patronage of existing facilities and that they are a good neighbor and so on.

----------


## metro

> Eh let them build if they want. Just get rid of the stupid non-profit/tax exempt status they all seem to get regardless of how many millions they bring in.
> 
> Though I would prefer to see them go into existing space to revitalize before building yet another "big box store" building. Of course it would be nice if churches went back to building facilities with some unique architectural aspects. I guess I'm a bit of a traditionalist in that sense.


Yeah we should tax the food banks and homeless shelters while we're at it, stupid non-profits giving back to the local community. Not to mention they keep renovating existing vacant buildings in the community, we need that vacant space sitting there.

----------


## metro

> the lifechurch at i-240 and walker hasn't really done anything for economic development at that intersection... so i wonder if the positive impact is a little overstated. -M


It took a good chunk of vacant space that was sitting there, and unlikely to fill up anytime soon off the market, not to mention the 5,000 or so members at that location that probably patronize local businesses after services.

----------


## bille

That's harder to sell in Moore though, where many of the members that'll attend would live in Moore and already eat at the plethora of restaraunts there.

Not to poopoo their endeavor, if they can sustain it so be it.  We certainly have A LOT of churches in our state already, what's another one going to hurt?

----------


## soonermike

Looks like they must have worked out the issues. A large sign went up this week announcing the new location along the service road.

----------


## jn1780

> It took a good chunk of vacant space that was sitting there, and unlikely to fill up anytime soon off the market, not to mention the 5,000 or so members at that location that probably patronize local businesses after services.


Its shifting people around. I'm sure most of the people who attend Lifechurch came from other churches.

----------


## metro

Prove it.

----------


## SoonerDave

Is the Lifechurch on I-240 and Walker _moving_ to the I-35 location, or are they going to build a second one? Seems like they normally put a bit more distance between their locations....

----------


## Sonny_Crockett

Anyone attend Lifechurch.TV on here? I thought about going since I'm burned out on the good 'ole boy southern baptist network (Goodfellas). Or is lifechurch just for the "beautiful" people?

----------


## bille

About the best advice I could (or will) give is to go and see for yourself.  As with politics, everybody will surely have their own opinions and ideas.  Without experiencing it for yourself you won't know if it calls out to you or not.  I believe this can be said for many religions as well.  Every belief has a different take on things and even within the same faith you will have those that interpret things differently ranging from slightly different to extremely different.  Finding somebody that you can 'get behind' their message is key, good luck with that.

-Captain Obvious

----------


## drinner-okc

Heard that LifeChurch will be building on the spot formerly planned for Twin Peaks, next to Ft Thunder Harley-Davidson.
Wonder what that will do to the liquor licenses for Louies & Hollies restruants? I don't see Ft Thunder & the church as friendly neighbors.

----------


## Easy180

> Heard that LifeChurch will be building on the spot formerly planned for Twin Peaks, next to Ft Thunder Harley-Davidson.
> Wonder what that will do to the liquor licenses for Louies & Hollies restruants? I don't see Ft Thunder & the church as friendly neighbors.


Their sign is across 19th to the south of Alfredo's...Well away from Ft Thunder

----------


## bille

> Their sign is across 19th to the south of Alfredo's...Well away from Ft Thunder


Yep.  Pretty sure there wouldn't be enough room for the church by Warren anyway.

----------


## kevinpate

> Their sign is across 19th to the south of Alfredo's...Well away from Ft Thunder


Being that far south, maybe they can pray away the wonderous aroma that lingers in the area from time to time, though they will still be north of the worst of it.

----------


## Easy180

> Being that far south, maybe they can pray away the wonderous aroma that lingers in the area from time to time, though they will still be north of the worst of it.


Lol. I hear the sewer plant upgrade is supposed to be completed by March but then again I thought it was completed earlier this year

----------


## Sonny_Crockett

Thank you sir.

----------


## bille

> Lol. I hear the sewer plant upgrade is supposed to be completed by March but then again I thought it was completed earlier this year


I thought it was supposedly done already as well.  If so it isn't working.  Every time we drive down 34th from Broadway to I35 I tell my wife how glad I am we opted not to buy a house in the Lake Woods addition like we almost did.  I feel sorry for all the folks that live within noseshot of that horrid aroma...which occasionally we even get to experience at 34th and Sunnylane.

----------

